

It’s Official: To Protect Baby’s Brain, Turn Off TV - mikeleeorg
http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2011/10/infant-tv-guidelines/

======
zenobia
This should be must-reading for everyone. Truly, turn the pestilential things
off! TV is like crack for people who don't want to do drugs.

